# Wie viele HDDs maximal



## TwoCaker (4. September 2018)

Wie viele HDDs kann ich maximal in einen PC bauen?

Es gibt ja für die PCIe Slots Expansion-Cards, die z.T bis zu 24 weitere SATA-Anschlüsse bieten. Nehmen wir jetzt mal an  ich steck davon 4 in mein Mainboard und habe dadrauf auch nochmal 4 SATA Anschlüsse. Dann könnte ich ja theoretisch 100 HDDs mit dem Mainboard verbinden.
Oder gibt es da irgendwelche anderen limitierende Faktoren als die Anzahl der SATA Anschlüsse.
Und ich rede wirklich von limitierenden Faktoren, so Dinge wie eine Stromversorgung würde sich ja theoretisch machen lassen.


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2018)

Begrenzt wird es unter Windows eigentlich nur durch die den Partitionen zugewiesenen Buchstaben. Allerdings kann man das Problem umgehen, zb. in dem man mehrere Festplatten zu einem Laufwerk zusammenfasst. Du brauchst auch nicht für jede Festplatte einen eigenen SATA-Port, da es spezielle Port-Multiplier gibt, mittels derer man mehrere Festplatten an einen SATA-Port anklemmen kann.

Kurz: Im Prinzip kannst du so viele Festplatten an einen PC anklemmen und nutzen, wie du Anschlüsse zusammen bekommst. 

Aber wenn du sagst "maximal in einen PC einbauen", dann wird der Platz im Gehäuse eher zum Problem. 

Übrigens kannst du über USB sehr viel einfacher eine große Anzahl an Festplatten anschließen.

PS: Das Mainboard bzw. der SATA-Controller muß afaik solche Port-Multiplier unterstützen.


----------



## bastian123f (4. September 2018)

Von den SATA-Anschlüssen bist du nicht so leicht begrenzt. Da kannst du dir 4 RAID-Karten besorgen mit jeweils 4 mSAS-Anschlüssen und dann mit SAS-Expandern arbeiten. Mein RAID-Controller schafft mit 2 mSAS-Anschlüssen bis zu 128 Geräte.

Ich habe diesen hier, aber mit mSAS auf 4x SATA-Adapter. Also nur 8 Platten: Adaptec - Adaptec RAID 6805

Alternatich kannst du sowas hier nehmen. Der unterstützt 256 Geräte, wenn man mit Expandern arbeitet. Das wären ja dann 1024 Festplatten, wenn du 4 von denen kaufst: Adaptec - Adaptec RAID 81605ZQ with maxCache 

Allerdings macht das eher wenig Sinn. Die Platten sollten dann ja auch gut aufbewahrt und gekühlt werden. Da kannst du ein Rack-System verwenden, wie z.b. von 45Drives. Von denen hat LinusTechTips seinen Server für das Petabyte Project.

YouTube

Storinator™ - Ultra-fast, Massive Storage Servers


----------



## chocochipsbaer (4. September 2018)

Muss man nicht je nach PCI Karten auch die Lanes von Chipsatz/CPU beachten?


----------



## Stockmann (5. September 2018)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Muss man nicht je nach PCI Karten auch die Lanes von Chipsatz/CPU beachten?



Hast du 16 PCI Lanes, kann man (Theoretisch) an 16 PCI Anschlüssen 16 Karten mit jeweils 1x anschließen. Dazu gibt es natürlich auch noch PCI Splitter.
Also eine ganze Menge an Möglichkeiten.


Im Grunde wird das ganze, durch das System selber begrenzt bzw. durch die Hardware die du erwerben kannst.
Solange wie du Anschlüsse frei hast, kannst du auch zusätzliche Karten anschließen.
Dazu kommen dann noch USB Festplatten Arrays etc.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (5. September 2018)

Stockmann schrieb:


> Hast du 16 PCI Lanes, kann man (Theoretisch) an 16 PCI Anschlüssen 16 Karten mit jeweils 1x anschließen. Dazu gibt es natürlich auch noch PCI Splitter.


Angenommen man reizt das so extrem aus, limitiert das dann den Datendurchsatz der einzelnen Festplatten?


----------



## HisN (5. September 2018)

Solange immer nur eine Platte arbeitet nicht


----------



## Stockmann (7. September 2018)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Angenommen man reizt das so extrem aus, limitiert das dann den Datendurchsatz der einzelnen Festplatten?



Der Datendurchsatz wird dann Limitiert, wenn die Leistung der einzelne Festplatte bzw. Festplattenverbund größer als die Anbindung ist.

PCI-E X1 hat eine maximale Untersützung von knapp 1gbits. Dies würde bedeuten das zwei Sata3 Festplatten Theoretisch dadurch schon gebremst werden.
In der Praxis könnte man aber bei 16 Lanes mit PCI-E x1 32 Festplatten betrieben ohne das dies der Flaschenhals wäre. 
Dazu müsste aber auch dann der Rest des Systems dazu passen.

Wie gesagt alles Theoretisch, in der Praxis würde man das anders aufbauen.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (7. September 2018)

War ja auch nur ne theoretische Frage


----------



## bastian123f (7. September 2018)

Wenn man nach den Lanes geht, dan kann man bei einem "Normalen" Consumer Board ja zwei von meinen verlinktem Raid-Controller verwenden mit dem SAS Expander. Das wären dann 512 Platten. Die werden allerdings ja dann durch die Bandbreite gebremst, je nachdem, wie man diese konfiguriert. Also welches Raid Level man benutzt.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (7. September 2018)

Gibt es denn Netzteile, die 512 HDDs auf einmal starten könnten?
Wenn man pro HDD ~2A fürs Anlaufmoment rechnen würde, wäre man ja schon bei über 1kA.


----------



## bastian123f (7. September 2018)

Mehrere Zusammenschalten. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2018)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Netzteile, die 512 HDDs auf einmal starten könnten?
> Wenn man pro HDD ~2A fürs Anlaufmoment rechnen würde, wäre man ja schon bei über 1kA.



Wenn es gute Festplatten sind haben die Anlaufstrombegrenzer. Zusätzlich haben professionelle NAS-Systeme mit sehr vielen Festplatten eine Startroutine die die Platten nacheinander startet, nicht gleichzeitig.

Sonst wäre man bei 512 HDDs tatsächlich in der Größenordnung 10 kW Anlaufleistung (für ein paar Millisekunden) - aber wie gesagt, das passiert nicht da entsprechende Systeme darauf vorbereitet sind.


----------



## XT1024 (7. September 2018)

Zum Glück gibt es: Staggered spin-up


----------



## chocochipsbaer (7. September 2018)

nice2know. Vielen Dank


----------

